
NSA suspected in Juniper Networks backdoor - dijit
http://boingboing.net/2015/12/21/juniper-networks-backdoor-conf.html
======
detaro
blogspam for
[https://community.rapid7.com/community/infosec/blog/2015/12/...](https://community.rapid7.com/community/infosec/blog/2015/12/20/cve-2015-7755-juniper-
screenos-authentication-backdoor), already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10768720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10768720)

and [http://www.wired.com/2015/12/juniper-networks-hidden-
backdoo...](http://www.wired.com/2015/12/juniper-networks-hidden-backdoors-
show-the-risk-of-government-backdoors/), see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10762929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10762929)

